

Twitter mood predicts the stock market [pdf] - mgl
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/1010/1010.3003v1.pdf

======
mgl
Results from this paper seem to form twitter-driven hedge fund Derwent Capital
Markets: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-12-22/hedge-fund-will-
tra...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-12-22/hedge-fund-will-track-
twitter-to-predict-stockmarket-movements.html)

